
Making Audio Plugins (2015) - jchook
http://martin-finke.de/blog/tags/making_audio_plugins.html
======
zensavona
This is a great tutorial (I've read it), but I think for a number of reasons
JUCE[0] is vastly superior to WDL-OL (although if you're not already familiar
with audio programming in C++, the docs can be a little daunting).

I would suggest starting by checking out some open source plugins and
standalone apps made with JUCE[1] to understand how the applications are
structured, and the docs[2]. It also comes with a (mostly) great IDE called
Projucer which allows you to see your code changes reflected in your
application (almost) instantly.

[0]: [https://www.juce.com/](https://www.juce.com/) [1]:
[https://github.com/search?l=C%2B%2B&q=juce&type=Repositories...](https://github.com/search?l=C%2B%2B&q=juce&type=Repositories&utf8=%E2%9C%93)
[2]:
[https://www.juce.com/doc/tutorial_create_projucer_basic_plug...](https://www.juce.com/doc/tutorial_create_projucer_basic_plugin)

------
TheRealPomax
I remember trying this half a year ago, but the tutorial was already no longer
applicable because WDL-OL couldn't be installed the way the tutorial covered
for Windows. It explains how to do the setup using VS2010, which is genuinely
obsolete at this point, so unless that's been addressed, I've not been able to
actually make this tutorial work for me.

~~~
p0nce
I'm making an audio plugin library in D, with the explicit goal to avoid all
the pain of setting IDE projects, paths, and managing dependencies (all of
this is done through the language package manager).

[https://github.com/AuburnSounds/dplug](https://github.com/AuburnSounds/dplug)

~~~
TheRealPomax
any intention of supporting VST3, now that Steinberg has officially
discontinued VST2 development (i.e. there will never be a new 2.x version of
the spec)?

~~~
p0nce
None, since no customer ever asked for it. Much more people are asking for AAX
or even LV2.

------
sideb0ard
great, thanks! I've been using Will Pirkle's books, which are really good, to
learn how to build a synth and make audio effects
([http://www.willpirkle.com/](http://www.willpirkle.com/)). Nice to have a
second resource to compare against.

------
adamnemecek
If this piqued your interest, you should check out audiokit

[https://github.com/AudioKit/AudioKit](https://github.com/AudioKit/AudioKit)

